# Teich übernommen - was würdet ihr machen?



## Atropa (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Erstmal Kompliment - schönes Forum! 

Ich bin seit kurzem Teichbesitzer, da wir ein Häuschen mit Garten angemietet haben, wo ein Teich schon vorhanden war. Freue mich auch darüber, nur ist der Teich ziemlich grün und ich finde, es fehlen irgendwie Pflanzen und man sieht ziemlich viel Folie. Ich bin in dieser Hinsicht auch total der Anfänger. 

Hier erstmal ein paar Fotos: 

 

 

 

Der Teich wurde letztes Jahr angelegt und  hat keine Pumpe oder so, es sind aber wohl 10 Goldfische, und bis vor kurzem zig __ Moderlieschen (Vormieterin hat zum Glück letztlich ca 50 Moderlieschen rausgefischt - ein paar sind noch übrig geblieben) drin. 
Tiefste Stelle ist ca. 1,40 m. Grösse würde ich so auf 4-5 Meter x 2 Meter schätzen. 


So, jetzt zu meinen Fragen: 

Ich kann mir momentan leider keine Pumpe leisten - aber wenn, was für eine Pumpe wäre da sinnvoll und muss eine Pumpe unbedingt sein?
Was kann ich machen, damit sich der Zustand verbessert, auch ohne Pumpe? Also ich habe das Füttern der Fische eingestellt und mir Teichpflanzen bei ebay bestellt (das ging jetzt noch finanziell). 
Außerdem habe ich begonnen, den Rand etwas anders zu gestalten, also ihn an manchen Stellen schon flacher gemacht, damit man die Folie mit Steinen und Pflanzen abdecken kann. Das war vorher garnicht möglich, da es zu steil war. 
Und sind 10 Goldfische nicht etwas zu viel für den Teich?

Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand etwas beantworten wurde bzw. wenn jemand schreiben würde, was er an so einem Teich machen/verbessern würde. 

Grüsse Atropa


----------



## robsig12 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teich übernommen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Wenn Du eine Pumpe hast, benötigst Du auch noch einen Filter. Die 10 Goldfische wären nicht zu viel, wenn das Wasser gefiltert würde.

Bei Ebay gibt es gebrauchte Aquamax 3500 Pumpen von Oase, die gehen für ca. 70-90 Euro über den Tisch. Vorteil dieser Pumpen ist der geringe Verbrauch. 

Ein Druckfilter würde für den Teich noch reichen, der neu so ca. 160-200 Euro kosten würde.

Gruss Robert


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teich übernommen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Servus Atropa

Herzlich Willkommen  

Mit den bestellten Pflanzen liegst du ganz richtig. Pflanzen entziehen dem Wasser die Nährstoffe, die für die Algen (= Grünes Wasser) Lebensgrundlage sind.

Was kannst du ohne großen Finanzielle Aufwand machen:

Die Goldfische müssen raus, den Fischen und dir zu liebe. Gib sie an einen Teichbesitzer mit einem "großen" Teich ab, von dem du auch weißt das er Teichkenntnisse hat.

Schau einmal was für Bodensubstrat vorhanden ist. Ist es Kies, ist das gut, wenn es Erde ist, raus damit und statt dessen Kies einbringen und die Pflanzen auch von der Erde vorsichtig befreien und in den Kies einsetzen.

Langfristig würde ich dann die Folie am Rand mit Ufermatten und Taschenmatten abdecken, so das keine Folie mehr zu sehen ist. Weiters, wenn noch Fische gewünscht (wirst sehen, es geht auch ohne Fische), einen Filter mit Pumpe installieren.

Von einer kompl. Sanierung würde ich absehen, da gerade jetzt viele Larven (Molch, __ Libellen, Kaulquappen usw.) sich im Teich tummeln. Die würden zugrunde gehen und das wollen wir ja doch nicht.


----------



## Atropa (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teich übernommen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Noch eine Frage: 

Wie lange kann es dauern, bis ich einen Effekt sehe (ohne Pumpe?) Ich weiß, man braucht Geduld  Aber so ungefähr, Wochen, Monate? 
Es hat sich ja dann viel geändert: 50 __ Moderlieschen weniger, keine Fütterung, ich entferne abgestorbene Pflanzenteile (hat die Vormieterin ne Zeitlang nicht mehr gemacht), und in ein paar Tagen ca. 20 Pflanzen mehr. 

Und kann ich vielleicht einen Teil des Wassers wechseln? Nutzt das was? Bzw. wieviel muss ich mindestens wechseln, dass es nutzt? Ich mache es ja jetzt schon so, dass ich Gießwasser aus dem Teich nehme, und Regenwasser wird in den Teich geleitet (hat die Vormieterin schon so gemacht, ist quasi vorinstalliert). Bei einem größeren Wasserwechsel musste ich halt Leitungswasser nehmen - wäre das auch o.k.?


@ Digicat

Zu dem Bodensubstrat: Zumindest in der einen Seite des Teiches, der ungefähr 30 cm hat, hab ich außer ein paar Steine kein Subtrat gefühlt???  
Sollte ich da noch Kies reinschütten? Oder lieber so "nackt" lassen?


Grüsse Atropa


----------



## robsig12 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teich übernommen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Die __ Moderlieschen wären nicht dein Problem. Die machen wenig dreck, bzw. wirbeln keinen auf. 
Das Problem sind die Goldfische. Die wühlen den Boden auf, und machen das schmutzige Wasser.

Es gibt keine genaue Zeitangabe, wie lange es dauert, dass der Teich sich klärt. Gehe aber nicht von Tagen aus, und nicht gleich von Wochen. Monate kommt da eher hin. Geht schleichend.


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teich übernommen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Servus Atropa (ein Vorname wäre schön  )

Bei einem Wasserwechsel würden die Fische darunter leiden, sie haben jetzt ein "eingefahrenes" Wasser  . Bei einem neuen würde sich wieder ein Nitritpeak einstellen und der wäre vermutlich für die Fische tödlich.

Also wenn, mach es nur so wie jetzt, gießen mit Teichwasser (deine Pflanzen bedanken sich dafür  ) und nur nachfüllen, aber Dachwasser könnte auch ein Nährstoffeinträger sein (alles was halt so am Dach liegenbleibt, z.B.: Pollen, Staub, Laub etc.). Wenn das Wasser aus der Leitung von guter Qualität ist würde ich dieses nehmen.

Diese 30cm-Stufe würde ich auch mit Kies füllen und bepflanzen. Man kann nie genug Pflanzen haben, denn die 20 bestellten sind schon wenig  .
Kannst ruhig dicht bepflanzen. Seerosen würde ich aber in ein geschlossenes Gefäss mit Sand/Lehm-Gemisch setzen.

Was ich vorher vergessen habe als Sofortmaßnahme:
__ Muschelblume (__ Wassersalat), Wasserhyazinthe, Wasser(Teich)linsen oder ähnliche Schwimmpflanzen ziehen sehr gut Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser und sind gut beherrschbar da leicht abzufischen. Also rein mit denen.


----------



## katja (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teich übernommen - was würdet ihr machen?*

hallo atropa (  komischer name...) :willkommen im forum!





			
				Atropa schrieb:
			
		

> und Regenwasser wird in den Teich geleitet



sollte diese installation vom dach über die regenrinne kommen, könnte das mit ein problem sein!

sammeln sich doch auf so einem dach verschiedenste ablagerungen wie staub, pollen, vogelschiss, evtl. diese krümel von bitumenschindeln usw. an, die du so flottweg in deinen teich jagst! :? 

das ist keine gute idee!! 

 hat ja helmut auch schon gesagt....


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teich übernommen - was würdet ihr machen?*

hi, wenn du eine riesen portion __ binsen haben möchtest, dann meld dich bei mir,  möchte noch einige Binsen loswerden! haben sich sehr gut bei mir vermehrt (gegen minimale bezahlung und versandkosten)

Gruß Paddy


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teich übernommen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Hallo, ich bin zwar selber Neuling. Aber ich kann dir zum grünen Wasser berichten, dass ich eines Freitags bemerkte, dass das das Wasser sich grün färbte. Bis Spätnachmittags konnte man kaum mehr durchschauen. Am Samstag kaufte ich eiligst Schwimmpflanzen aber auch nicht viel aus Geldmangel, also __ Hornkraut und sowas außerdem noch 3 für die Sumpfzone und einen Beutel Zeolith. Der hängt jetzt noch drin wie ein Teebeutel   und was soll ich sagen ab Sonntag konnte ich bemerken, dass das Wasser wieder klarer wurde. Jetzt als 1 Woche später kann ich bis zum Grund schauen - tiefste Stelle ist ca 1,30. 
So war das bei mir - ich kann dir nicht sagen, was wirklich geholfen hat oder ob´s daran lag, dass ich so schnell handeln konnte - dein Teich wird wohl schon länger so aussehen. Aber vielleicht hilft´s ja als Tipp. 
Übrigends werden derzeit in den Baumärkten, die Teichplanzen schon herabgesetzt angeboten. Ich mein, wenn´s schnell gehen muss und wenig Geld kosten soll ...

Grüße von Eva


----------



## Atropa (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teich übernommen - was würdet ihr machen?*

WOW - so viele Antworten - Merci! 

O.k., dann lass ich das mal mit dem Regenwasser und nehme statt dessen Leitungswasser (kann man das eigentlich nur selber testen wie gut das ist, oder gibt es vielleicht eine Homepage, wo man nachschauen kann, wie das Leitungswasser in meiner Stadt so ist?)

Habe meine Pflanzen heute bekommen und fleißig eingepflanzt bzw reingetan, also ich hab __ Wasserlinsen, __ Froschbiss, verschiedene Arten, die so __ Schilf - Grasartig aussehen, __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest und noch ein paar. 
Was nur blöd ist, man kann die so schlecht einpflanzen, da die flachere Zone ziemlich schräg ist und dort eigentlich nur blanke Folie ist - ich hab die mit Müh und Not an vorhandenen Pflanzen und mit Steinen befestig - aber klappt das denn auf Dauer? Die Wurzeln haben doch kaum Möglichkeit sich irgendwo zu befestigen!?! Wenn ich Kies reinschütte, hab ich bedenken, dass alles einfach in die tieferen Zonen rutscht und ich im Endeffekt weniger tiefes Wassser habe  Gibt es dafür eine Lösung? Also vielleicht sowas wie Ufermatten, nur für Unterwasser?

@ ziemlicherneuling: Na, hoffentlich geht das bei mir auch so schnell  

Grüsse Atropa - oder auch Isabella


----------



## Atropa (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teich übernommen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Hab noch was vergessen:

Wir haben im Keller eine Kiste Mineralwasser mit abgelaufenem Haltbarkeitsdatum gefunden - kann ich das in den Teich schütten? Ist das gut für den Teich? Bei uns trinkt das nämlich keiner (wir trinken lieber stilles) und Gästen will ich was abgelaufenes nicht anbieten. 

Freue mich wieder über Antworten!

Grüsse Atropa - Isabella


----------



## axel (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teich übernommen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Hi !

Ich würd mit dem Mineralwasser lieber die Blumen gießen . 

Gruß 

axel


----------



## robsig12 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teich übernommen - was würdet ihr machen?*



			
				Atropa schrieb:
			
		

> WOW - so viele Antworten - Merci!
> 
> ......
> Was nur blöd ist, man kann die so schlecht einpflanzen, da die flachere Zone ziemlich schräg ist und dort eigentlich nur blanke Folie ist - ich hab die mit Müh und Not an vorhandenen Pflanzen und mit Steinen befestig - aber klappt das denn auf Dauer? Die Wurzeln haben doch kaum Möglichkeit sich irgendwo zu befestigen!?! Wenn ich Kies reinschütte, hab ich bedenken, dass alles einfach in die tieferen Zonen rutscht und ich im Endeffekt weniger tiefes Wassser habe  Gibt es dafür eine Lösung? Also vielleicht sowas wie Ufermatten, nur für Unterwasser?
> ...



Ja gibt es schon fertig zu kaufen Kannst Du Dir aber auch selbst machen. Alter Katoffelsack aufgeschnitten, kleine tascen einähen, Pflanzen in die Taschen und fertig

Gruss Robert


----------



## Frank (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teich übernommen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Hallo,

hmmm  ... ein Kartoffelsack?

Naja, ich weiß nicht, ob der so uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen ist. Warum?
Auf Dauer wird er an der Grenze zwischen Wasser und Luft vergammeln.
Besser wäre da die fertige Ufermatte von NG oder gut ausgespülter Kunstrasen aus denen man sich die Taschen selbst nähen kann.  

Bemüht bitte mal die Suche nach "Ufermatte, Kunstrasen" etc..


----------



## sister_in_act (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teich übernommen - was würdet ihr machen?*

kartoffelsack  aus jute gammelt.
hatte ich am kleinen teich  den rand abgedeckt. ständig hingen algen dran und  nach paar monaten  hatte ich nur noch fetzen.
ich habe im alten teich damals alte strumpfhosen genommen . das ging ganz gut und man kann sie gut unter steinen etc festklemmen.

gruß ulla


----------



## Atropa (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teich übernommen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Hallo Zusammen!

Da ich so viele Antworten bekommen hatte, dachte ich, vielleicht interessiert es den einen oder anderen wie es nun weiter gegangen ist - 
und natürlich habe ich wieder ein paar Fragen  

Erstmal vielleicht ein Foto:

 

Er ist zwar noch grün, aber ich finde, er ist nicht mehr so "ich-leuchte-auch-in-der-nacht" grün! Und die Sicht ist auch besser, weil ich nämlich plötzlich die häßlichen Pflanzkörbe sehe  
Jedenfalls habe ich mich erstmal darüber gefreut, dass er mehr ins braune geht, aber dann habe ich hier im Forum in einem anderen Zusammenhang gelesen, dass braun auch umkippen bedeuten kann!!!!  
Was meint ihr? Ist das denkbar bei meinem Teich? Oder eher unwahrscheinlich, da ich ja mehr Pflanzen, kein Füttern der Fische, etc. , also alles dafür getan habe, dass der Teich eher ins Gleichgewicht gerät? Fische wirken quitschfidel - soweit ich das beurteilen kann. 

Neben den Pflanzen (übrigens auch eine Seerose, die eigentlich am besten von den neuen Pflanzen wächst), habe ich noch Sand und Kies in den flacheren Bereich gemacht - aber leider nicht soviel. Ich hatte mich erst gefreut, dass das ja relativ günstig ist im Baumarkt, aber so zwei 25 Kilo Säcke jeweils ist ja eigentlich nix. Da muss man ja einen ganzen Anhänger voll machen, um da einen nennenswerten Effekt zu erzielen. Naja, aber immerhin. 

Den Randbereich habe ich auch etwas neu gestaltet, so dass die Folie nicht so sichtbar ist, da muss aber auch noch was gemacht werden. 

Ich bin immernoch am überlegen, ob ich alle Fische abgebe....hm, keine leichte Entscheidung, weil ich mich doch freue, wenn ich so ein Fischlein sehe, andererseits leuchten mir die Argumente für eine fischlosen Teich, die ich hier gelesen habe, auch ein. Dazu habe ich auch eine Frage: Bis wann muss ich mich entschieden haben, wenn ich die Fische noch dieses Jahr abgeben möchte? Also, ich denke, dass es wahrscheinlich nicht optimal für die Fische ist, wenn ich sie im Spätherbst in einen anderen Teich gebe, oder? Und im Winter ja sowieso nicht, oder? 
Bzw. anders rum gefragt, wann muss ich spätestens eine Pumpe mit Filter anschaffen, wenn ich die Fische behalten möchte? Das wäre doch auch sinnvoller vor dem Winter, oder?

Würde mich über Antworten freuen!

Grüsse Isabella


----------



## flohkrebs (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teich übernommen - was würdet ihr machen?*

hallo!
sieht ja toll aus!  
Leider kenn ich mich mit Pumpen und Filtern nicht wirklich aus.. Wir haben ja "nichts" bei unserem Teich und auch für mich ist das ganze Thema noch relativ neu! 

Es ist heuer für uns das erste Jahr, dass wir Fische überwintern - haben unseren Teich auch mit dem Grundstück "mitgekauft" und inzwischen bin ich ganz verliebt in ihn......

Aber nicht nur wegen der Fische!
Ein Teich ohne Fische ist auch ganz ganz toll....
Kann halt nur sein, dass sich dann im Sommer zu viele Mückenlarven entwickeln - 
obwohl: auch Libellenlarven und diverse Wasserkäfer fressen Mückenlarven...

Freu dich auf die Kaulquappen!!

Und wenn du die Fische behalten willst:
achte unbedingt darauf, dass dein Teich im Winter nicht ganz zufriert!
Es sollte immer ein Gasaustausch mit der Umgebung möglich sein können.

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Atropa (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teich übernommen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Hallo Flohkrebs!

Danke für deine Antwort! Dein Teich ist ja nur "geringfügig" größer als meiner  ich glaub, da kann man eher auf Technik verzichten. Ich beobachte meine Fische dauernd schon panisch, ob die sich noch wohlfühlen zu scheinen! 

Ich hab mich jetzt auch dafür entschieden, die Fische erstmal zu behalten. Ich besorg mir jetzt irgendwie einen Filter mit Pumpe und versuche das Wasser klar zu bekommen. Ich würde nämlich auch gerne mal wissen, wieviele Fische da überhaupt drin sind. Dann muss ich halt auch gucken, ob das dann nicht zu viele sind.

Vor dem Winter hab ich auch ein bißchen Bammel - möchte nämlich nicht, dass ich dann im Frühling lauter Fische oben schwimmen habe - naja, mal sehen. 

Und zu der Entscheidung die Fische zu behalten, bin ich unter anderem dadurch gekommen, weil wir ja mitten in der Stadt wohnen (ganz ruhig im Hinterhof), und ich glaube, hier verirrt sich kein einziger Frosch, und wenn doch, wird der bei der erst besten Wanderung überfahren - gleich neben dem Teich ist nämlich eine Einfahrt von einem anderen Grundstück - nicht oft befahren, aber schon täglich und sowieso sind wir eigentlich von Strassen umgeben. Also kann ich diesen Tierchen eh kein Zuhause bieten!

Freue mich aber auch noch über andere Kommentare!

Grüsse Isabella


----------

